# Gehl 2175 opinions?



## moetr (Jun 10, 2009)

I need haybine advice. Currently run a JD 1209. I ran into a really nice Gehl 2175 that sells at auction tomorrow. Built like a tank compared to the 1209 and looks overkill and heavy. The thing is mint condition but that don't mean anything if they don't work good or aren't reliable.

I know Gehl is out of Ag business but I don't see this thing needing any parts or at least any special parts.

Any opinions on this haybine? Any bad spots. Easy on hp, etc.? Sickle drive is strange but simple, no wobble box. Owner stated designed after Owatonna haybine. Should I just get another 1209 for parts or maybe a good NH 479. I see a lot of those. I think it will sell for around $3000 and a good NH 488 is around $6000.

I am tired of trying to save money on old junk and having to spend more on parts than what I paid for the equipment. Now what old crappy tractor should I buy?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 2170 Gehl that I bought at a sale 6 years ago that someone had taken the conditioning rolls out lost some parts. I bought it for 50.00 was going to get tires cylinders, hoses and scrap. Got to looking seen how simple and rugged design so went and bought all new bearings and flanges drive hub parts(about 550.00 for everything) put it together mowed about 20 acres that fall very impressive very quiet compared to New Holland that winter installed SCH cutterbar system and other than bad universal joint have not touched it for 5 years about 750 acres. Gehl being out of the AG business does bother me some but other than gearbox or drive sheave parts should be able to get aftermarket parts.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

I am running one also. Have had some plugging problems now, but think I am getting that worked out. Some parts are avail aftermarket. For instance, the bearings for the vertical part of the cutter are the same bearings that go in trailer axles, so cheap. Found crosses for timken bearings for some of the flange uses. The bearing on the drive part of the Pittman is special and costs $130 from Gehl (sort of a bearing in a pillowblock assy). Mine is wearing and will be replaced this fall. Suspect the tie rod like ends on the cutter bar are special also. I keep them very well greased. I was not earlier and burnt my finger touching one this spring. Now I grease until I see extra being pushed out on all of the zerks on the "wobblelike" assembly every time I go out. A laser thermometer is very nice for checking bearing temps. I order my parts from German-Bliss who also have pdfs of the parts list on their web site. So far, parts are expensive but avail. For instance 2 rubber grease seals for the gearbox were $38.

The rollers seem very strong and look like they will last a long time. Appear to not be laminated like NH.

Max I am able to run is around 3.5 mph with a clean cut.

Cornshucker - how fast do you run the bine? Tell us more about that cutterbar.

John


----------



## BOBANDTOBY (Aug 19, 2011)

cornshucker does the SCH cutterbar work well with haybine. Does it have any problem cutting grass or fine hay.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I ran one for 5 years. It was one of the best buys I ever made. I cut about 500 acres with it over the time I had it and just put a few sections and gaurds on it and a few tubes of grease. Bought it for $2474 on a consingment auction and sold it for $3500 to the first guy who came to look at it. I liked the partial hydraulic swing. That was very nice. I ran it with several different tractors; JD 530, 620, 720 Diesel, 4020, and 4440. I liked the 620 and the 4020 on it the best.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I generally run about 4 to 4.5 mph depending on the conditions. The SCH cutterbar system was bought from S.I. Distributing. I think that Shoup also carries them. It has a spring steel instead of a cast guard.and bolts from the top and bottom every other sickle section is flipped upside down and when you replace all of the knife sections you just reverse the original order because the guards have a upper and lower wear surface. Also the guard itself is the hold down. Absolutley the best money I have ever spent on hay equipment. Does very good in fine grass and will mow in somewhat damp conditions a lot better than OEM sickles.


----------

